# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Por sus flores las conoceréis

## perdiguera

Siguiendo con la flora encontrada en el viaje tenemos, ahora con flores:


Si le soplas se va volando. En Sant Ponç

De Alòs


Creo que es el vinagrillo  Oxalis pres-caprae




Estya va doble ya que es un endemismo del prepirineo según pude leer después en un cartel informativo




Los carteles que hacía mención anteriormente



Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Acaba

Estas dos son de Camarasa, en el escarpado del margen derecho.




Una margarita de la que lo único que puedo decir es que pertenece al género Bellis y nada más


La amapola, preciosa con tan pocos pétalos. Como antes sólo puedo decir que es una Papaver.

----------


## eldelassetas

Por orden podemos decir que la primera es un diente de león, la segunda parece una madreselva, la tercera es una Euphorbia y el Petrocoptis es de la misma familia que los claveles o que las collejas (cariofilaceas). Un saludo.

----------

